# Projekt Quantum, was meinen die PCGH Wasserkühler



## maCque (27. August 2015)

*Projekt Quantum, was meinen die PCGH Wasserkühler*

Das AMD Projekt Quantum, zuletzt auch erst vor ein paar Tagen bei PCGH in den News, soll ja über eine Wasserkühlung verfügen. Laut dem Artikel von Gordon Mah Ung verfügt der PC über einen handelsüblichen 180mm Radiator mit einem entsprechendem Lüfter im oberen Teil des PCs. Die kalte Luft wird dabei über Öffnungen auf der Unterseite des oberen Gehäuseteils angesaugt und kann nach oben durch Öffnungen entweichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekühlt werden über diese Lösung die Fury X und ein 4790K. Das macht 275 W + 90 W = 365 W abzuführende TDP.
Das der Verbrauch der Karte durchaus auch höher liegen kann, z.B. bei 330 W hat PCGH ja bereits gezeigt. Auch der 4790K soll ja wenn meine Recherchen eben stimmen, ab und an etwas mehr brauchen. Gehen wir daher mal zur Sicherheit von 425 W abzuführender TDP aus.

*Nun würden mich ein paar Meinungen der Wasserkühler interessieren, ob es denn für solche TDP Regionen Sinn macht einen 180er Einzusetzen und ob sich eine solche Lösung denn überhaupt mit für Wasserkühlung üblichen Lautstärken o. Komponententemperaturen/Wassertemperaturen kühlen lassen kann?*


----------



## Research (27. August 2015)

*AW: Projekt Quantum, was meinen die PCGH Wasserkühler*

Hatte ja auf nen 200mm gehofft.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Projekt Quantum, was meinen die PCGH Wasserkühler*

Kommt darauf an wie viel Luft der Lüfter befördern kann, mir kommen die 180mm auch etwas "klein" vor. Wenn der Lüfter es schafft die Wärme passend Abzuführen dann passt es schon ansonsten kann es eng werden. Ich würde mal die ersten Tests abwarten bis jetzt gibt es meines Wissens nach noch keine.


----------



## the_leon (28. August 2015)

*AW: Projekt Quantum, was meinen die PCGH Wasserkühler*

der 4790K braucht weniger watt, wenn die iGpu deaktiviert ist, ich denke auch, dass die Fury-X etwas eingeschränkt wird, man wird hier evtl. etwas bessere Chips aussortieren und sie untervolten.
auch denke ich, das Projekt Quantum am ende mit Zen Cpus kommt, oder mit Skylake, aber nicht mit dem "altem" Hashwell


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2015)

*AW: Projekt Quantum, was meinen die PCGH Wasserkühler*

Ein 180er Quadrat liegt in der Kühlfläche knapp über einem klassischen 240er. Also quasi 120mm pro Prozessor plus etwas Reserve. Das reicht um typische Lukü Temperaturen bei angenehmer Lautstärke zu erreichen. Aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## maCque (1. September 2015)

*AW: Projekt Quantum, was meinen die PCGH Wasserkühler*

@ leokasi: Wenn man noch auf Zen wartet, wäre man aber sehr früh fertig mit dem Konzept und müsste es doch jetzt noch nicht für Reviews freigeben. Das ist doch am Ende eher verwirrend und vielleicht sogar Imageschädigend durch das hin und her, findest du nicht?

Auch wenn man ne Fury X normal mit dem 120er Standard Radiator unter Last vernünftig kühlen kann und das bei nem entsprechend sparsamen 4790K vielleicht auch noch iwie geht mit ca. nem 120er.... dann frage ich mich aber wie man dieses Produkt als Premium dem Kunden schmackhaft machen will, wenn sich dieser das Gerät auf den Schreibtisch stellen soll.  Wenn die Kiste unter Last direkt neben dem Bildschirm steht ist von Leise wohl nicht mehr zu sprechen. Das können in vielen Fällen dann teilweise nur 0,5-1m Abstand sein ohne das eine Tischplatte o.ä. abschirmt. Erschließt sich mir aus den aktuellen Infos noch nicht wie das mit Premiumpreisen und Kundenansprüchen zusammen geht.


----------



## the_leon (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Projekt Quantum, was meinen die PCGH Wasserkühler*

Ich kram das jetzt nochmal raus:
Also, wenn man deN Chip auf die Werte der R9 Nano taktet, dann hat man nur noch 150w TDP
Den i7 kann man auch wenn man die iGpu deaktiviert im Verbrauch einschränken, auf 80w
Damit wären wir bei 230w
ein 180er Quadrat sind 2,25 120mm radis, womit man dann theoretisch 225w abführen könnte, so abwegig ist das also eig. nicht!


----------

